# AC 97 sound drivers...



## twisted_mind (Feb 24, 2003)

i was searching the net for drivers for my onboard sound card. Finally found them, so i'm passing off the link 
http://www.pcpartner.com.hk/utility/81x_drv.htm 
Hope this helps somebody....
cheers,
umesh


----------

